# Girls of the Tokyo Auto Salon



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thought this would be more interesting than all those cars everyone keeps on posting


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice pics mate    :smokin:


----------



## M3_GT (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow one more reason to go to tas next year


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

hear are some more.

Nigel


































































Nigel


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Dino, why doesn't your lens steam up?  

And if it isn't an auto how do you manage to concentrate on getting it into focus?  

And next time can I come and hold your camera bag?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Nice


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Dino, Nigel - that's 7 days for both of you! 

Awesome pics guys


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

this one...










makes me feel naughty


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Mookistar here is another one for you.












Nigel


----------



## jj-japcar (Nov 22, 2004)

wish i was a blue tiger!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

Feel a bit sorry for that Pirelli girl, she just has a bunch of tyres to sit on all day


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Dribble... They're real pretty.. Sigh...


----------



## ming (Oct 23, 2004)

*nice pics*

    
:smokin: Geoff.


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

very tasty  
jap chicks are sweet


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*Well done Dino*

You are on my Xmas card list forever


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The silver hummer is amazing,but not sure to look at the car or at the model in front of it??


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

DCD said:


> Thought this would be more interesting than all those cars everyone keeps on posting


And you thought right mmmmm, damn right. :smokin: 

Charlie...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*Class DCD!*

What is she holding... it looks like a diagram of Bender's knob


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

hankies plz.....


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice pics :smokin:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

nice pix


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Howsie said:


> What is she holding... it looks like a diagram of Bender's knob



Hahahha - good lad.. spot on


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

whens the next show then???


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

More of this car please ...


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Hmmmm looks good Dino. One thing that i have noticed is that most of the girls have straight teeth lol. For those who dont know what im talking about, most of the girls that i saw in Japan had teeth like they were attacked by a butcher.    

I suppose the ones with their mouths closed had a propper gnashers to hide  

Cheers

Gez


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

NOTE : dont go to the side of town Gez went to.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

LOL



 R34Nismo said:


> NOTE : dont go to the side of town Gez went to.


Trains. planes and automobiles


----------



## ChrisStatham (Jul 7, 2001)

Some of the girls may be wearing one of these...... 







[/IMG]


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Gez...you are totally right! I've always wondered why in a first world country like Japan teeth are given absolutely no importance! I've seen some pretty scary stuff in girl's mouths


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

PMSL @ The CTC! Go the Cougar - Top Stuff! Hahaha...

Cya O!


----------

